# Burmese Star Tortoise (Geochelone platynota)



## Sunrise (Jul 20, 2009)

I would like to share some picts of the burmese star tortoise.
Hope you like it and enjoy them.


----------



## MeTaLerke (Jul 20, 2009)

*RE: Burmese Tortoise (G. Platynota)*

beautyful species, one day i'll have one of my own!


----------



## Isa (Jul 20, 2009)

*RE: Burmese Tortoise (G. Platynota)*

Woww, amazing pictures! Your tortoise are beautiful  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sunrise (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Burmese Tortoise (G. Platynota)*

thanks Metalerke (you will, and soon) and Isa!


----------



## terryo (Nov 2, 2009)

*RE: Burmese Tortoise (G. Platynota)*

I LOVE that first picture. They are all beautiful!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 2, 2009)

Lovely tortoises! That last photo (and first!) would have made a great calendar submission. Maybe next year...


----------



## shelber10 (Nov 2, 2009)

you have extremely nice tortoises! did you hatch them all?


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful creatures and nice photography!


----------



## samstar (Nov 3, 2009)

Lovely, especially the first photo


----------



## gummybearpoop (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice platynota


----------

